

My Day In Tallinn As A Seedcamp Mentor - jkaljundi
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/04/20/seedcamp-tallinn

======
MartinV
Estonian President gave a very nice welcome speech for the small Startup
Country - Estonia :)

